# Jez Learns - Showing Armylists?



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

What's the general procedure for showing your armylists in fantasy?

Do you share them then deploy, hide them until the first turn, or keep them secret and only reveal what you need as ansd when you use it?

I'm curious as it'll play a big part in how I design and build my lists.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I still play by the old rules in 6th, where you keep your army list hidden.

There are still a few items and spells in game which allow you to see your opponents tricks (assasins, etc). This means you're more in place of the General.

If you're facing Dark Elves, and you have your Chaos Knights positioned to charge 10 Strong unit of Warriors, and he doesn't move away, when it's advantageous to do so, their might be an assasin hidden inside - probably with killing blow.

However, you don't know that, it's a lot better - even better than the 'hidden powerfist' of 40K. Keeping your opponent guessing is a better way to play, and then you can pick him off.

Add's to the surprise, and increases your tactical ability over guessing what could, and how to counter, should it occur.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I generally play that you keep your army list to yourself but Explain after set up any units that may cause confusion as to what they are armed with (Normally a fair few when you take into account the amount of conversion I like to put into each army and the fact Ilike to play less used armies) 
I also like to explain any army specific rules that may cause confusion or aggro later in the game( There is nothing more annoying than facing 1 of the more unique armies like beastmen and having random rules thrown at you when its to late to do anything about it)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I never show my army list unless my opponent has a objection like they think i have too many points or some bull like that. Besides some armies have magic items that make your oponent tell you what magic items are in a certain unit so whats the point in taking that item and showing your ary lists at the beggining of the game.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree with the above pretty much. Keep your list hidden, but be reasonable if someone asks a genuine question about your units. I tend to want to know what spells people have rolled as it is far easier to bugger around with that and I can't see any reason to keep schtum about it.

As with Vaz's example, I don't see why I should say which units my fanatics are in, that would make it very easy to ignore one or two key blocks which seems unreasonable.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Around here the list is available to be seen but in general not offered.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

squeek said:


> As with Vaz's example, I don't see why I should say which units my fanatics are in, that would make it very easy to ignore one or two key blocks which seems unreasonable.


You don't have to tell your opponet where the fanatics are. It would defeat the whole point of having them.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I keep them secret, antil the end of the game, as I like to keep the amount of dispel scrolls, power stones, and bound spells secret


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

You need to answer questions about things armaments IE:
Does your hero on steed have a lance? Yes(if he does).
Does he have magic lance of whatnot? Screw you! 
Explaining what is clearly visible on units and characters, ie weapon types and armour types is sportsman like. However which character that have what magic item is totally not of your opponents buisness untill he finds out one way or the other:wink:

As said there are a few Magic Items in some lists that actually forces the opponent to tell you what he has in a unit. Those are the ways of seeing for example Fanatics prior to their release. Spells are rolled for at the start of the game with open rolls, so thats something you will know about the oposing army.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

At the beginning of the game, normally we chuck a basic version of our lists at each other.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> You don't have to tell your opponet where the fanatics are. It would defeat the whole point of having them.


Indeed, which is why I used it to back up Vaz's example of not having to say where your assassins are hanging out. Totally agree on the dispel scrolls GK, it would be daft if your opponent knew you had only 2 for example.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Fair enough, I think this is how it works in 40k. It's just "polite" in a tourney setting to show your lists. 

When I do the fantasy GT next year i'll be hiding the list.


----------



## Air Meister (Nov 19, 2008)

lol i have it to offer but i try not to tell them unless they ask (i often ask for there's and my tactics are'nt really based around not knowing my abilities otherwise my opponent would'nt attack what i want them to attack),


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

there are spells and items that let you target and find out about opponents items and hidden units. its definately a hidden thing


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Also remember that hiding a list isn't nearly as big a deal in fantasy as it is in 40k. Most armies have a single unit that can be held in reserve, mostly what you see is what you get. It's not like 40k where you deepstrike/outflank/hold in reserves almost your entire force. Then combine that with the far more varied upgrades from magic items and banners, most of which are dependent on the element of surprise for their effectiveness, and list hiding becomes even more important in fantasy. 

Night goblins are a great example of this issue. One could run a few units of NGs with no fanatics. If I had access to the list, I would not fear these units and run right in. However, even though there's no fanatics in the list, by hiding that fact, the units become much more useful, as the opponent has to play around the possibility of fanatics.


----------

